
What Happens When Algorithms Design a Concert Hall? The Stunning Elbphilharmonie - kschua
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/happens-algorithms-design-concert-hall-stunning-elbphilharmonie
======
rurban
We did this for a long time already. Eg. a friend of mine designed the St.
Poelten opera acoustics by using light-sound analogy and a good rendering
software. We designed parts of other buildings also purely algorithmically,
such as the Kunsthaus Graz and the RESOWI Graz for pure optimization purposes
which led to organic forms. Frank Gehry did similar stuff also.

------
mtdewcmu
Architecturally fascinating. This is an example of Louis Sullivan's "form
follows function," except without formal minimalism. It's complex without
being arbitrary.

